# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  السعودية تجدد دعمها للمرشح البحريني

## loveme1407

جدد الأمير نواف بن فيصل نائب رئيس الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم اليوم الثلاثاء دعم بلاده للمرشح البحريني الشيخ سلمان بن إبراهيم آل خليفة لانتخابات المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) عن مقعد منطقة غرب آسيا الذي يشغله حالياً القطري محمد بن همام رئيس الاتحاد الآسيوي.
 وقال الأمير نواف في مؤتمر صحافي في القاهرة: "السعودية لا تقول كلمة إلا بعد دراسة، وعندما دعمت الشيخ سلمان بن إبراهيم آل خليفة كان ذلك عن قناعة تامة ببرنامجه التطويري الذي قدمه فضلاً عن خبرته وخلفيته الرياضية على مستوى قارة آسيا".
ورداً على سؤال حول مبادرات تقضي بسحب بن همام ترشيحه لرئاسة الاتحاد العربي مقابل دعمه في انتخابات الاتحاد الآسيوي للمكتب التنفيذي للـ"فيفا"، أوضح الأمير نواف: "كان هناك تنسيق مبكر مع الشيخ سلمان بن إبراهيم آل خليفة وطلب صوتنا وبناءً عليه، وبعد دراسة الموضوع تم هذا الأمر وأعطيناه صوتنا. فنحن لا نحمل عداوة لأي أحد كان. وعندما نعطي صوتنا في الانتخابات لأحد فنحن نأخذ الأمور بما يخدم مصلحة السعودية أولاً ثم مصلحة كل عربي".
وأضاف أن رئيس الاتحاد السعودي الأمير سلطان بن فهد "سيكون المرشح الوحيد لرئاسة الاتحاد العربي.. لكن من يأتي إلى الاتحاد العربي ليعمل فنحن نرحب به ومن يحب أن يساهم معنا فأهلاً وسهلاً به".
ويتنافس محمد بن همام مع الشيخ سلمان بن إبراهيم آل خليفة في الانتخابات على المقعد المخصص لغرب آسيا في تنفيذية الـ "فيفا" والتي ستجري في 8 أيار/مايو المقبل.
وجدد الأمير نواف الحملة على التحكيم الآسيوي "الذي تطال أخطاؤه المنتخب السعودي، وقال "ربما تكون هناك أخطاء تحكيمية في بعض المباريات فهذا وارد في كرة القدم، فمثلما يخطئ المهاجم في تصويب كرة أو يخفق الحارس في صد كرة أو يسجل المدافع في نفسه، يخطئ الحكم أيضاً.. لذلك أخطاء التحكيم واردة، ولكن عندما تتكرر بشكل واضح وتكون أخطاء مؤثرة فهناك وجهة نظر أخرى".

----------

